# Zoro vs Rob Lucci



## dubledolix09 (Dec 17, 2013)

*Rules:* Zoro has his Asura technique active throughout all of the fights.

*Location:* A grass meadow.

Scenario 1: Zoro against Base Rob

Scenario 2: Zoro vs Zoan Form Rob


----------



## trance (Dec 17, 2013)

So, I'm assuming this is Enies Lobby Zoro against Lucci? 



> Scenario 1: Zoro against Base Rob



I have no idea about base Lucci since although he may be stronger than hybrid-form Kaku and Jyabura, so is Zoro. I'll say Lucci high-extreme difficulty.



> Scenario 2: Zoro vs Zoan Form Rob



.


----------



## Halcyon (Dec 17, 2013)

Zoro stomps. 

Doesn't even need a sword for this, he shigans Lucci in the throat.

EL Zoro wins first extreme, loses second high end of mid diff.


----------



## Deleted member 211714 (Dec 17, 2013)

Current Zoro stomps.


----------



## Lawliet (Dec 17, 2013)

Which version of Zoro are you talking about?

= Current Zoro loses from boredom
= EL Zoro probably wins scenario one and scenario two all depends on how he fairs in scenario one .


----------



## Rob (Dec 17, 2013)

Lucci stomps all versions of Zolo up until EL. 

Lucci beats EL and TB Zolo with High and extreme diff. 

Post TS Zolo beats Lucci High-Extreme diff 
*Spoiler*: __


----------



## tanman (Dec 18, 2013)

Base Rob takes unrestricted EL Zoro with high difficulty.
Unrestricted Rob takes unrestricted EL Zoro with mid difficulty.

Having Asura active from the start only hastens Zoro's defeat. He can't maintain that as it must take a massive amount of energy.


----------



## Lawliet (Dec 18, 2013)

RobLucciRapes said:


> Lucci stomps all versions of Zolo up until EL.
> 
> Lucci beats EL and TB Zolo with High and extreme diff.
> 
> ...



Not acceptable, even if it's a joke


----------



## Gulbana (Dec 18, 2013)

I think this is EL Zoro.
Scenario 1 Lucci extreme diff.
Scenario 2 Lucci high diff.
Zoro can't one shot Lucci so having Asura from the start is a disadvantage since it takes shitloads of energy.


----------



## November (Dec 18, 2013)

RobLucciRapes said:


> Lucci stomps all versions of Zolo up until EL.
> 
> Lucci beats EL and TB Zolo with High and extreme diff.
> 
> ...



Oh boi


----------



## DeathPony (Dec 18, 2013)

Haha who does Zoro thinks he's going to hit with that Asura? Lucci? HAHAHAHA!


----------



## Katou (Dec 18, 2013)

No....No he can't pull it off


----------



## SuperSaqer (Dec 18, 2013)

Asura Zoro is probably weaker than G2 Luffy, at the very most as strong as him, or pushing it out of boundaries, a bit stronger than him. Luffy was forced to use G3, and didn't win.

Rob Lucci wins, but if I assumed this is pre-skip Zoro at his best, or saying Sabody Arc or beyond, he might be capable of pulling it, but most of the time Rob Lucci wins.


----------



## Lmao (Dec 18, 2013)

tanman said:


> Base Rob takes unrestricted EL Zoro with high difficulty.
> Unrestricted Rob takes unrestricted EL Zoro with mid difficulty.


This .

A great deal of Lucci's attacks were negated due to blunt force immunity and he still just barely lost.


----------



## Rob (Dec 18, 2013)

oOLawlietOo said:


> Not acceptable, even if it's a joke





MadBlast said:


> Oh boi



D'fuck ya'll talkin' 'bout


----------



## Suzumebachi (Dec 18, 2013)

There is no form of Lucci that Zoro can defeat at his Enies Lobby level of strength. It shouldn't be up for discussion, as it was a plot point of the arc. That without Luffy, none of them would have survived. Rob Lucci would have killed the whole crew.


----------



## Zorofangirl24 (Dec 18, 2013)

Asura one shots both scenarios.


----------



## Daisuke Jigen (Dec 18, 2013)

Stαrkiller said:


> So, I'm assuming this is Enies Lobby Zoro against Lucci?
> 
> 
> 
> ...


This. /thread.


Zorofangirl24 said:


> Asura one shots both scenarios.



At Enies Lobby, Rob Lucci Rapes Zoro 10/10. Live with it.


----------



## Mr Dicklesworth (Dec 18, 2013)

EL Zoro get's Destroyed. He arguably would have lost to Kaku without Asura, and Lucci's Doriki was almost twice as high as Kaku's. Also, having Asura from the start won't do shit. It's used as a finishing move and completely drains him. Lucci casually owns Zoro in Base and 1 shots in Leapord form


----------



## Halcyon (Dec 18, 2013)

tanman said:


> Base Rob takes unrestricted EL Zoro with high difficulty.
> Unrestricted Rob takes unrestricted EL Zoro with mid difficulty.
> 
> Having Asura active from the start only hastens Zoro's defeat. He can't maintain that as it must take a massive amount of energy.


The stipulation says it is active throughout both fights, so I don't believe it's a matter of stamina.. a strange choice indeed for the OP. However, when has it been hinted of it's level of stamina drain? He used it once on Kaku and the fight was over, that says little about it's stamina drain. He did a little damage to a PX with it, but he was already heavily fatigued after TB so it's not really accurate to say it's normally extremely taxing on his body... unless you find a panel that says otherwise, I might've forgotten so no big deal there.

I do agree with the difficulties posted, though I would amp them up slightly, but that's probably bias. Yours are probably the most objective here.

The very idea of Zoro starting in Asura form is quite silly, though. He would fare better if he wasn't starting in Asura primarily because that's not the way he normally fights.



Mr Dicklesworth said:


> EL Zoro get's Destroyed. He arguably would have lost to Kaku without Asura, and Lucci's Doriki was almost twice as high as Kaku's. Also, having Asura from the start won't do shit. It's used as a finishing move and completely drains him. Lucci casually owns Zoro in Base and 1 shots in Leapord form


Really? Every instance where it's been questioned about what would have happened if Zoro didn't use Asura, ever person has said he would have still won albeit with higher difficulty. That's quite an observation.

Doriki is a measure of physical strength, and most of Kaku's attacks were odd techniques based on his giraffe form combined with Rokushiki... He was a swordsman, and yet most of his attacks were rankyaku-based, which I assume is based more on leg speed than anything.  His doriki was also measured before he even obtained his fruit. I'm not doubting Lucci's superiority, I'm just questioning the strength measuring system that was provided for us.

Lucci casually owned Luffy in base in W7 but he still kept up with base Lucci in base for a while before going G2, I hope you're not implying that Luffy was the only one who became stronger?

Lucci isn't one shotting. 



DeathPony said:


> Haha who does Zoro thinks he's going to hit with that Asura? Lucci? HAHAHAHA!


Come back never, thanks bye.


----------



## Sanji (Dec 18, 2013)

This again?

Zoro loses both.


----------



## GKY (Dec 18, 2013)

EL Zoro wins the first with extreme-max difficulty. He loses the second with high difficulty. 

Current Zoro no sword style: cockslash one hit KO's Lucci.


----------



## Lycka (Dec 19, 2013)

Mid difficulty scenario 1.

Extreme difficulty scenario 2.

Zoro wins both he one shot Kaku who's douriki is half Luccis. If things scale gracefully if Zoro beats Lucci.


----------



## Mr. Black Leg (Dec 19, 2013)

I'm giving Lucci the first one with High-Extreme Difficulty, probably just High because Asura puts a lot of effort and because Base Lucci was handling Base Luffy like a bitch and took two shots IIRC from G2 Luffy . Second Scenario RobLucciRapes .


----------



## Rob (Dec 19, 2013)

OPtiersx9001

@Hal

Da hell she gon' do?


----------



## Daisuke Jigen (Dec 19, 2013)

Lucci left Luffy in a state where he couldn't  move (with nothing but pure physical force from Rokugan). If things scale gracefully, Zoro has a 100% chance to get raped by Lucci.


----------



## Mr Dicklesworth (Dec 22, 2013)

Zoro didn't 1 shot Kaku. They were basically even until they decided to throw their strongest attacks at eachother. If Asura could have one shotted Kaku at any time, than why the fuck did Zoro wait until the last second to use it? I always thought of it as a last resort and something that needed to be built up from the beginning of a battle. Lucci would speedblitz him before he could use it anyway.


----------



## ishaanmone1995 (Dec 22, 2013)

Pre-timeskip Zoro loses high diffuculty. (which according to me means Lucci is injured like with a broken rib or something but nothing too severe)
Post-timeskip Zoro beats Lucci; definetly beats him easily.


----------



## Rob (Dec 22, 2013)

^Solid and logical post... 
Why are you red?


----------



## Extravlad (Dec 22, 2013)

Zoro = Luffy.
Wins first scenario mid diff and second extrem diff


----------



## Dellinger (Dec 22, 2013)

It's like people go against what's been stated in the manga.

No one could defeat Lucci except Luffy,deal with it.


----------



## Rob (Dec 22, 2013)

Extravlad 




*Spoiler*: __


----------



## Firo (Dec 22, 2013)

Luffy admitted that if He were to fall to Lucci, his nakama would've died. 
Pretty sure that sums it all up.


----------



## Daisuke Jigen (Dec 22, 2013)

Extravlad said:


> Zoro = Luffy.
> Wins first scenario mid diff and second extrem diff


A wise man once said:


Transcendent Samurai said:


> Luffy is and will always be stronger than Zoro outside of your wet dreams. Sorry.


As for the rest...


White Hawk said:


> It's like people go against what's been stated in the manga.
> 
> No one could defeat Lucci except Luffy,deal with it.





♚Law♚ said:


> Luffy admitted that if He were to fall to Lucci, his nakama would've died.
> Pretty sure that sums it all up.


----------



## Quuon (Dec 22, 2013)

Thread should have ended on the first page.

Zoro either wins the first or loses the first with extreme-diff.

Lucci wins the second scenario with mid-high diff.


----------



## Gervin (Dec 22, 2013)

I'm just gonna go ahead and assume this is EL Zoro, because otherwise... ?

Base Lucci beats Zoro high bordering on extreme diff, probably closer to extreme.  People tend to downplay the amount of effort it took for Zoro to take out Kaku, and I doubt zoan Kaku was as strong as base Lucci (I'm disregarding the unlimited Asura stipulation here).

Leopard Lucci wins low end of high difficulty.  Zoan Lucci is literally dead equal to EL G2 Luffy, he just happened to lose the coin flip.


----------



## TrolonoaZoro (Dec 26, 2013)

Lmao.
First scenario Zoro won't feel the need to take out Asura so it's extreme difficulty. (Base Zoro> base Lucci)
2 Zoro rapes two quick for Lucci to understand what's going on.


----------



## Halcyon (Dec 26, 2013)

Mr Dicklesworth said:


> Zoro didn't 1 shot Kaku. They were basically even until they decided to throw their strongest attacks at eachother. *If Asura could have one shotted Kaku at any time, than why the fuck did Zoro wait until the last second to use it? I always thought of it as a last resort and something that needed to be built up from the beginning of a battle.* Lucci would speedblitz him before he could use it anyway.



Blah blah blah conjecture blah blah 

Zoro used Asura and dispersed Kaku's strongest attack with no effort.

First scenario can go either way, second goes to Lucci


----------



## tanman (Dec 26, 2013)

Halcyon said:


> Blah blah blah conjecture blah blah
> 
> Zoro used Asura and dispersed Kaku's strongest attack with no effort.
> 
> First scenario can go either way, second goes to Lucci



Zoro using Asura is the paragon of his effort. Asura was Zoro's strongest and likely most taxing attack. Simply using it is representative of a high level difficulty in the fight. It boggles my mind that you can say he did so with "no effort." Upon using it, he wasn't quite pushed to his new limit and Kaku (bewildered by the new arms) went down quickly, but using your most powerful attack to destroy your opponent's most powerful attack is by no means no effort. That applies even more so when nothing in the scene suggests that Asura dispersed the attack easily, and dispersing the attack is as simple as stopping Kaku which the cut presumably did.


----------



## Halcyon (Dec 26, 2013)

tanman said:


> Zoro using Asura is the paragon of his effort. Asura was Zoro's strongest and likely most taxing attack. Simply using it is representative of a high level difficulty in the fight. It boggles my mind that you can say he did so with "no effort." Upon using it, he wasn't quite pushed to his new limit and Kaku (bewildered by the new arms) went down quickly, but using your most powerful attack to destroy your opponent's most powerful attack is by no means no effort. That applies even more so when nothing in the scene suggests that Asura dispersed the attack easily, and dispersing the attack is as simple as stopping Kaku which the cut presumably did.


You misunderstand me. I didn't mean it as "he used his strongest attack and oneshotted lolol no effort."

I simply meant that once he entered his Asura state, which in itself is not an attack, he dispersed the Amanedachi with simply a movement of blades, and then proceeded to attack. There were no panels of exertion or anything of like, he simply dissipated it. That was likely intended by Oda, considering his power was likely at least tripled by this power up.


----------



## Donquixote Doflamingo (Dec 26, 2013)

Here is a simple line of questions that decides the winner.

1. Is Zoro faster then Luffy?

2. Can Zoro take a Shigan to the Throat. 

If the answers to 1 and 2 are no. Then Zoro dies a painful death.


----------



## Gervin (Dec 26, 2013)

Donquixote Doflamingo said:


> Here is a simple line of questions that decides the winner.
> 
> 1. Is Zoro faster then Luffy?
> 
> ...



This is a good point.  Luffy had a big advantage over Lucci in the form of blunt force immunity.  Lucci stated during the skirmish in Iceberg's house that if Luffy had a normal neck then he would be dead   (or something along those lines).  If base Lucci can land a Shigan to the throat on Luffy, I would think he could do the same to Zoro, who doesn't have the same advantage as Luffy.


----------



## tanman (Dec 26, 2013)

Halcyon said:


> You misunderstand me. I didn't mean it as "he used his strongest attack and oneshotted lolol no effort."
> 
> I simply meant that once he entered his Asura state, which in itself is not an attack, he dispersed the Amanedachi with simply a movement of blades, and then proceeded to attack. There were no panels of exertion or anything of like, he simply dissipated it. That was likely intended by Oda, considering his power was likely at least tripled by this power up.



Fair enough, more or less. Don't know about tripling his power. 
3x is an insane increase.


----------



## Blue Cheese (Dec 26, 2013)

luci too much for zoro, maybe if luci try tank ashura like Luffy g3 punch than zoro can win but otherwise shigan.


----------



## Rob (Dec 26, 2013)

This could be inner-wank... 
But... Could EL Luffy and Lucci arguably be a good margin ahead of Zolo and Sanjay? 

I feel like this could be the case, due to the big difference in Speed... 

By big margin, I'm basically asking if G2 Lufy and Base Lucci could beat Zolo and Sanji.


----------



## HaxHax (Dec 26, 2013)

Doesn't matter how many ghost-arms Zoro gets. He can't keep up with Lucci.

He's out-gunned and out-sped.


----------



## Halcyon (Dec 26, 2013)

tanman said:


> Fair enough, more or less. Don't know about tripling his power.
> 3x is an insane increase.



Well, his output should be somewhere around there...

At least that's what I think. It's not like G2 or DJ where it can be sustained from what we've seen, so I don't think it's incredibly far fetched.


----------



## Lycka (Dec 26, 2013)

tanman said:


> Zoro using Asura is the paragon of his effort. Asura was Zoro's strongest and likely most taxing attack. Simply using it is representative of a high level difficulty in the fight. It boggles my mind that you can say he did so with "no effort." Upon using it, he wasn't quite pushed to his new limit and Kaku (bewildered by the new arms) went down quickly, but using your most powerful attack to destroy your opponent's most powerful attack is by no means no effort. That applies even more so when nothing in the scene suggests that Asura dispersed the attack easily, and dispersing the attack is as simple as stopping Kaku which the cut presumably did.



You are wrong.


----------



## Rob (Dec 26, 2013)

^You are a very intelligent poster that almost everyone (Except for retards) agree with. You are always right.


----------



## Mr. Black Leg (Dec 26, 2013)

^ OPtiers is by any means a Zoro fanboy, clearly he says the truth like when he said something about Zoro pushing Fujitora to high difficulty(Or was it extreme ?) .


----------



## Roronoa-zoro (Dec 27, 2013)

I think a fully healed Zoro with his new Shusui, who beat the Humandrills of Kuraigana Island, reacted and dodged some of Kuma's paws, redirected Oars' punch with Shusui and tanked all of Luffy's pain is capable of beating Lucci.

So yea, 10 times out of 10 I say he beats him at least 5 times, and is about equal to Lucci just before the timeskip.


----------



## Rob (Dec 27, 2013)

The same Lucci who managed to push Luffy to the brink with Blunt Force? 
The same Lucci who was just under G2 speed, which is easily faster than anything Pre-skip Zolo has done? 
The same Lucci who, after having gone all out, still managed to shoot a blast of air well over 25 feet? 

Zoro could out-tank him. I'll say that much. But in terms of power and speed, he falls short compared to Lucci. 

And dude... nice sig.


----------



## Roronoa-zoro (Dec 27, 2013)

^ Honestly, I don't think Lucci is much faster than Kuma's paws (which Zoro dodged) or that much stronger than Oars' punch (which he redirect with Shusui) and I think you're also underestimating the growth rate of SH's after each arc, and I think Zoro after TB has arguably grown the most out of all the SH's.


Also, thanks I think its pretty badass too.


----------



## Rob (Dec 27, 2013)

If Zoro managed to dodge Pad-Canon, I don't see why Lucci couldn't. 
It doesn't mean that Zoro is fast, but rather than Pad-Canon is slow. 

As far as growth-rate-underestimation goes, I just don't feel he has shown anything to put him above Lucci, other than being able to out-tank him. 

Not a huge Zolo-fan, but it's one of the best sigs I've seen. We need one for Lucci 

Edit: Holy fuck, 7777th post


----------



## Roronoa-zoro (Dec 27, 2013)

^ Well, it obviously isn't lightspeed like Oda stated lol, but I think its still fast and comparable to Lucci speed especially since Kuma is a tier or two above Lucci so his attacks should be in the same range. IMO


----------



## tanman (Dec 27, 2013)

Halcyon said:


> Well, his output should be somewhere around there...
> 
> At least that's what I think. It's not like G2 or DJ where it can be sustained from what we've seen, so I don't think it's incredibly far fetched.



I don't see Asura's primary utility being higher damage. Rather, I see the biggest advantage being its illusionary properties. It's difficult to predict besides being powerful. Asura: Ichibugin was no doubt Zoro's strongest attack, but I don't think it actually multiplies his damage output despite what the illusory arms might suggest.


----------



## Kings Disposition (Dec 27, 2013)

Roronoa-zoro said:


> I think a fully healed Zoro with his new Shusui, who beat the Humandrills of Kuraigana Island, reacted and dodged some of Kuma's paws, redirected Oars' punch with Shusui and tanked all of Luffy's pain is capable of beating Lucci.
> 
> So yea, 10 times out of 10 I say he beats him at least 5 times, and is about equal to Lucci just before the timeskip.


Agreed. Zoro should win in this case since having 100% uptime with Asura means that Lucci gets decimated if he goes anywhere near Zoro at any point. And while Lucci has faster movement speed, Zoro has proven to have excellent reaction times against quick opponents.

In addition, having Asura constantly active will force Lucci to keep his distance and rely on long range abilities, but that strategy won't be effective since those attacks would just dissipate like Kaku’s Amane Dachi did (and I highly doubt Lucci has a stronger long range attack than that move). Under normal circumstances however, Lucci would win since Asura only has a limited duration. 



RobLucciRapes said:


> If Zoro managed to dodge Pad-Canon, I don't see why Lucci couldn't.
> It doesn't mean that Zoro is fast, *but rather than Pad-Canon is slow*.
> 
> Edit: Holy fuck, 7777th post


Or it could just mean that Zoro is great at reacting to fast attacks/opponents. Take a look at  and . 

The moment Kaku moved with Soru in that second scan, Zoro (who wasn't even looking in Kaku's direction) already landed his sword exactly where Kaku was going appear. Now I'm sure Lucci is a good deal faster than Kaku but Zoro should still react fairly well against him (especially considering how well he weaved inbetween Kuma's Pad cannons).  

And congrats on the 7777th post lol.



tanman said:


> I don't see Asura's primary utility being higher damage. Rather, I see the biggest advantage being its illusionary properties. It's difficult to predict besides being powerful. Asura: Ichibugin was no doubt Zoro's strongest attack,* but I don't think it actually multiplies his damage* output despite what the illusory arms might suggest.



Doesn't it though? There's several slash marks (including the darkened ones towards the left) on Pacifista's  here.


----------



## Tony Stark (Dec 27, 2013)

Shigan to the throat? 

Yeah, Shigan to the throat.


----------



## Halcyon (Dec 27, 2013)

tanman said:


> I don't see Asura's primary utility being higher damage. Rather, I see the biggest advantage being its illusionary properties. It's difficult to predict besides being powerful. Asura: Ichibugin was no doubt Zoro's strongest attack, but I don't think it actually multiplies his damage output despite what the illusory arms might suggest.



Well, then you could argue that Zoro was capable of dissipating Amanedachi without Asura, which I certainly don't believe to be true, unless you're saying it boosts DC a little but unpredictability a lot. The technique obviously boosts offensive power substantially, at least as far as I see it.

Everything is pretty much a shot in the dark when it comes to Asura , though. Nothing has been explained and it only has two (well, three if you count SW) feats. Hopefully Oda will elaborate further upon it in the future.


----------



## Coruscation (Dec 27, 2013)

Ashura is clearly a general boost to offense but it probably isn't in the "he strikes harder" way. It's a mystery ability, pretty much, until we learn more. You don't make Kaku's ultimate move just vanish into nothingness by just slashing hard... there's no way that's all Ashura is about. Personally I think it's very plausible that it's related to Haki in some form.


----------



## MrWano (Dec 27, 2013)

Coruscation said:


> Ashura is clearly a general boost to offense but it probably isn't in the "he strikes harder" way. *It's a mystery ability, pretty much*, until we learn more. You don't make Kaku's ultimate move just vanish into nothingness by just slashing hard... there's no way that's all Ashura is about. Personally I think it's very plausible that it's related to Haki in some form.



You sound like Luffy


----------



## Kings Disposition (Dec 27, 2013)

Coruscation said:


> Ashura is clearly a general boost to offense but it probably isn't in the "he strikes harder" way. It's a mystery ability, pretty much, until we learn more. You don't make Kaku's ultimate move just vanish into nothingness by just slashing hard... there's no way that's all Ashura is about. *Personally I think it's very plausible that it's related to Haki in some form*.


I think that's most likely the case. Zoro displayed signs of Haki before the time skip all the way back to Mr. 1. Also in his fight with Kaku where he stopped the relentless 4-sword style assault by instilling fear (which is similar to what he did against Monet).


----------



## MrWano (Dec 27, 2013)

I'd prefer it being unique to Zoro tbh. It being related to haki would make it less interesting to me.


----------



## Kings Disposition (Dec 27, 2013)

Being able to make certain attacks disappear into mist and unleash 9 slashes at once seems pretty unique me.


----------



## MrWano (Dec 27, 2013)

Kings Disposition said:


> Being able to make certain attacks disappear into mist and unleash 9 slashes at once seems pretty unique me.



It being 9 swords might be unique to him, but I'm not arguing about the number of swords. Because if it turns out to be haki, then others may very well be able to multiply their swords as well.


----------



## tanman (Dec 27, 2013)

Relating it to Haki, however, makes the series consistent in its themes of strength and technique forming from willpower. I certainly wouldn't mind it. Same for several supernatural seeming techniques.


----------



## Lycka (Dec 27, 2013)

Mr. Black Leg said:


> ^ OPtiers is by any means a Zoro fanboy, clearly he says the truth like when he said something about Zoro pushing Fujitora to high difficulty(Or was it extreme ?) .



I never made a statement like that.

And, for some odd reason people think the monster trio didn't grow in strength at all after enies lobby.

End of part one Zoro murks Lucci.
Same with Sanji and Luffy.


----------



## Federer (Dec 27, 2013)

I assume this is Zoro before the time skip.

He has his new sword and beat the baboons prior the timeskip. 

Scenario 1 goes to Zoro.

Scenario 2 can go both ways. Looking at their fighting styles, this isn't going to be a long fight. Zoro will be full of holes and Lucci would be lucky if he walks away with a limb or two.

Inclined to give this one to Lucci.


----------



## MrWano (Dec 27, 2013)

tanman said:


> Relating it to Haki, however, makes the series consistent in its themes of strength and technique forming from willpower. I certainly wouldn't mind it. Same for several supernatural seeming techniques.



I'd prefer the supernatural seeming techniques to stay exactly that.  Keep the haki stuff basic and let other abilities stay unique to the users. It makes the technique and user more special.

It being or not being haki hardly makes the series more consistent in that regard. We haven't had anything even close to something like that being haki related I believe (correct me if I'm wrong). If you think about it, most haki related abilities are rather logical and simple. Willpower is very important in OP, but it doesn't always have to manifest itself in form of a technique. 

Just to make it clear though, it is entirely possible that you're right, and there are lots of, and partially less simple, haki related abilities out there. I'd just prefer them not to be it.


----------



## Captain Altintop (Dec 30, 2013)

Zoro VS Base Lucci   => Zoro wins high diff (Sanji would very high diff)

Zoro VS Zoan Lucci => Lucci wins very high diff.


----------



## Rob (Dec 30, 2013)

OPtiers said:


> I never made a statement like that.
> 
> And, for some odd reason people think the monster trio didn't grow in strength at all after enies lobby.
> 
> ...


----------



## Daisuke Jigen (Dec 30, 2013)

Why is this thread still going?


----------



## Kings Disposition (Dec 30, 2013)

To the people that say Lucci wins here, I'm curious how do you expect Lucci to get past an Asura that's active throughout the whole fight?

Lucci gets sliced up if he goes anywhere close and his long range attacks are virtually useless.


----------



## Rob (Dec 30, 2013)

^


----------



## Zorofangirl24 (Dec 30, 2013)

A move or form that was able to one hit Kaku being active throughout the entire fight would be too overpowered. If Lucci tries to block, he dies, if he attacks with long range, Zoro disperses it. The only thing Lucci could do in such a situation is run away.


----------



## Daisuke Jigen (Dec 30, 2013)

Zorofangirl24 said:


> A move or form that was able to one hit Kaku being active throughout the entire fight would be too overpowered. If Lucci tries to block, he dies, if he attacks with long range, Zoro disperses it. The only thing Lucci could do in such a situation is run away.



*Spoiler*: __


----------



## Kings Disposition (Dec 31, 2013)

So you can't explain how he gets past an Asura that's constantly active. Gotcha.


----------

